# [OT] Jobaussichten?

## MatzeOne

Hallo Freunde, Kollegen, Mitanwender, Geeks, Community  :Smile: 

Ich habe grade ein sechs-wöchiges Praktikum bei IBM abgeschlossen und mir wurde klar, dass ich mir schleunigst nen Job suchen sollte, der mir auch gefällt. Ich bin im zweiten Lehrjahr der qualitätsarmen Ausbildung zum Technischen Assistenten für Informatik und brauche Geld  :Very Happy: 

Mich interessieren die Themen Linux/Unix + Netzwerk + Security (+ PC-Spiele ^^) und wollte mal nachfragen, welche Berufsbilder diese Themen kombinieren.

Speziell von den Hamburgern erhoffe ich mir Tipps, wie ich mich die nächsten Jahre noch hier finanziell übers Wasser halten kann; da es zur Zeit echt eng ist. Bei welchen Firmen wird Linux tatsächlich groß geschrieben und nicht nur (wie im Fall von meinem IBM-Praktikum) in der Werbung "gestützt"? Ich hab nicht unbedingt mehr Lust, mein Vollkornbrot durch Webseitenerstellung zu verdienen  :Sad: 

----------

## RealGeizt

hey, mir geht es im moment ähnlich.

bin in rlp auf der höheren berufsfachschule informatik und mache dort gerade die gleiche ausbildung wie du in der fachrichtung technische informatik und automatisierungstechnik.

wie du, oberstufe (= 2 jahr).

wir müssen für die fachhochschulreife erst danach praktikum machen (halbes jahr).

allerdings denke ich gerade wie du.

ich kann kein visual c++ mehr sehen und wills auch später nicht ausüben.

vorallem weil ich gemerkt habe, dass programmieren nicht so meine sache ist. mich interessieren die gleichen themen wie du aber hab keinen blassen schimmer was/wo ich da was machen oder studieren könnte.

das einzigste was ich weiss, ist eine ausbildung zum fachinformatiker - fachrichtung systemintegration.

aber ob das, dass ist was ich suche ist fraglich...

wollte ich nur mal los werden  :Wink: 

Gruss Christian

----------

## MatzeOne

auch gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin ^^

prost, christian [img:81cf7da5ca]http://www.my-smileys.de/beerchug.gif[/img:81cf7da5ca]

----------

## RealGeizt

joar, die welt ist klein!

prost, MatzeOne  :Smile: 

----------

## tacki

hab auch ne ausbildung zum informations- und kommunikationstechnischen assi hinter mir und bin dann über umwege (studium blabla) zu einem admin-job in einer 100 mann-firma gekommen... hab da ne menge gelernt und meinen horizont sozusagen extrem erweitert *ggg*... die firma hat sich aufgesplittet und jetzt bin ich alleiniger 'chefadmin' über einen teil der firma... wenn man selbst etwas mitspracherecht beim chef hat und der opensource wirklich nicht abgeneigt ist, dann kann dieser job seeehr viel spass machen! ums deutlich zu sagen: ich liebe ihn (den job)

wer also viel mit linux machen will, sollte sich vielleicht mal überlegen in ne kleinere firma zu gehen und die eigenen projekte dort umzusetzen  :Smile:  das geld ist zwar lange nich so üppig wie in ner großen firma, aber dafür ist alles deutlich gemütlicher und familiärer.

----------

## therjak

ich glaub nen brauchbarer anfang waer erstmal diese lpi (www.lpi.org) zertifikate. mit sowas hat man offenbar erheblich bessere chancen in nen admin job zu kommen. angeblich gibt es die auf messen auch mal erheblich guenstiger. sind aber auf rpm/dep basierte systeme abgestimmt. eben linux standart base conform.

----------

## Bitspyer

JO, im Moment sieht es düster aus. Auch bei mir (kurz vor Abschluss Informatik Studium FH), und das obwohl ich seit 3 1/2 Jahren in einer Firma als Freier SysAdmin arbeite.  Würde zwar gerne dort weiterarbeiten, aber Einstellungsstopp wegen Abteilungszusammenlegungen.  :Sad: 

Und zZt. kommen nur Absagen per Post.

----------

## haggi

Hi Matze, ich hab ebenfalls die TAI-Ausbildung absolviert, und muß sagen das daß nicht sooo super bei den Firmen ankommt / bekannt ist. Also ich habe damit zumindest nicht den Weg in die Berufswelt finden können... und auf eine (weitere) Ausbildung hatte ich keine Lust. Mache jetzt meine Fachhoschulreife um dann an der FH zu studieren. Mich als Hamburger würd natürlich interessieren wo du denn deine Ausbildung machst, ich hab Lübecker Strasse gelernt.... vielleicht ist man sich ja schon einmal übern Weg gelaufen  :Razz: 

MfG

Haggi

----------

## MatzeOne

Hallo haggi.

Ich mach meine Ausbildung in Farmsen an der G16.

Das die Ausbildung nen Dreck wert ist, war mir schon vorher bekannt und ich mach die auch nur, damit ich meine Fachhochschulreife nachmachen kann. Ich hab nämlich damals im S1 abgebrochen. Ich hatte meine Gründe  :Wink: 

Ich nehme mal an, du willst dann studieren ^^

Wo und was, wenn ich fragen darf?

----------

## haggi

Ach die gute alte G16... da hab ich damals versucht mein Abitur zu machen.. noch vor der TAI Ausbildung. Hab da aber auch abgebrochen... hatte auch meine Gründe  :Razz:  Hast du / kennst du dort einen Herrn Schünemann (sehr korrekter Lehrer) ? 

Ich plane an die FH Berliner Tor zu gehen, um dort Angewandte Informatik zu studieren (muss mich jetzt bloß in Mathe anstrengen). 

P.S. Mach mal lieber aus dem Thread ein OT, sonst gibts noch mecker  :Smile: 

P.P.S Ich mußte kein Praktikum machen nach der TAI-Ausbildung. Konnte direkt anfangen mit meine Fachhoschulreife (verkürzt auf ein Jahr).

----------

## MatzeOne

Schünemann... Ich glaub das war der Lehrer, der uns 4 Wochen ertragen musste  :Wink: 

Ja, der war schon ok. Musste dann aber wegen Krankheit aussetzen und wir haben einen anderen Lehrer bekommen. Soweit ich weiss, ist der aber wieder wohl auf.

Das bemängeln alle möglichen Leute. während der TAI-Ausbildung kein Mathe  :Confused:  Sollen sie mal lieber Anwendung & Entwicklung Standardsoftware rausnhemen (4 Schulstunden Office pro Woche).

Hab auch angedacht, an die FH zu gehen. Hamburg ist einfach zu schön  :Very Happy: 

Allerdings haben Albsoventen der Uni oder FH Hamburg nicht den besten Ruf; musste ich mir schon öfter sagen lassen.

P.S. done

P.P.S. das Praktikum ging 2 Wochen vor den Herbstferien (die für uns ausgefallen sind) los und endete 2 Wochen nach diesen. Ingesamt 6 Wochen. So langsam geht's auf die Prüfung (die ich eigentlich schon vor der Ausbildung hätte schreiben können  :Wink: )

----------

## RealGeizt

was ich mich gerade eben fragte: könnt ihr keine fachhochschulreife bei eurer TAI ausbildung dazu erwerben? also bei uns in rlp geht das mit 3 zusatzstunden (2 deutsch, 1 physik). danach muss man allerdings noch ein halbes jahr ein praktikum absolvieren um an einer fh studieren zu können.

----------

## MatzeOne

leider nein  :Sad: 

hab mich sogar extra beim schüler-informations-zentrum erkundigt... der kürzeste weg ist wirklich TAI (2 jahre) und dann ein jahr FOS (Fachoberschule), um das fachabitur zu erlangen.

6-wöchiges praktikum ist im zweiten schuljahr zu absolvieren

----------

## haggi

Jo um nochmal zur Prüfung zu kommen: Die war wirklich verhältniss mäßig einfach. Unsere Lehrer haben uns da vorher voll panik gemacht....

MfG

Haggi

----------

## MatzeOne

 *tacki wrote:*   

> ... wenn man selbst etwas mitspracherecht beim chef hat und der opensource wirklich nicht abgeneigt ist, dann kann dieser job seeehr viel spass machen! ums deutlich zu sagen: ich liebe ihn (den job)
> 
> 

 

wie hast du deinem chef open source schmackhaft gemacht?

die kosten, die er spart? sicherheit? stabilität? ...?  :Smile: 

was für anwendungen kommen denn bei euch in der firma zum einsatz, wenn man danach fragen darf  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gerry

Ich kann euch zwar keine konkrete Hoffnung machen, aber das hier ist ja schon mal ein Anfang:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=42

Ansonsten lohnt sich vielleicht ein Blick ins Linux Magazin oder andere Zeitschriften mit ähnlicher Ausrichtung.

Im aktuellen LM sind ein paar Stellenanzeigen, evtl. müsst ihr aber umziehen.Last edited by gerry on Tue Nov 04, 2003 4:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MatzeOne

 *gerry wrote:*   

> Ich kann euch zwar keine konkrete Hoffnung machen, aber das hier ist ja schon mal ein Anfang:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=42

 

dankeschön... schon gesehen  :Wink: 

haggi... wegen der prüfung mach ich mir auch eher keine sorgen...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wildhoney

Hier mal ein Tipp fuer die Netzwerker unter euch:

http://www.computer-networking.de

HTH,

Wildhoney

----------

## tacki

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie hast du deinem chef open source schmackhaft gemacht?
> 
> die kosten, die er spart? sicherheit? stabilität? ...? 
> ...

 

Hmm, ich musste da garnicht viel machen, er hat nur ein paar Zeitschriften dazu gelesen und ich hab ihm gesagt was wir alles nachlizensieren müssten wenn wir msoft-produkte weiter verwenden wollen *hüstel* das lizensieren lief bei einem produkt eher 'schleppend' hier  :Smile:  also war es sicher zum großteil das geld. die stabilität ist ein netter bonus dazu  :Smile: 

als anwendungen haben wir laufen:

Gentoo auf 7 Servern, 1 Teststation, 1 Laptop:

2 Server für Fail-Over Lösung für Router/Firewall

4 Server für Fail-Over/Load-Balancing HTTP/FTP/MySQL/PHP

1 Server für Printserving

Sonstiges Linux:

SuSE Linux Exchange Server 4 für Mails + OpenLDAP

SuSE Linux Enterprise Server 8 für Samba

Dazu haben wir noch ca. 10 Windoof-Server mit MSSQL, diverse Selbstprogrammierte ISDN-Tools usw.... (deshalb da noch kein umstieg auf Linux)

----------

